# make a 12v connection for gps tracker



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There are four terminals on the positive side of the battery, one of them is empty. Connect there. Be sure to have an inline fuse.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Could OP use one of the empty fuse spots in the fuse block? I would think the GPS unit would come with instructions on how to do this.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

could you not just use a add a circuit to the OnStar fuse? i want to say that fuse is on 24/7


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

It is gonna need to be connected to the battery. Do not forget that these cars are smart and won't let the battery go dead. If it is connected to an accessory that can be on when the car is off, there will be a point when it drains the battery enough to activate the system that shuts it all down to save the battery. For that matter I believe the system is based on time and not actual battery voltage. 

I know if I shut the car off and leave the radio on it shuts off at exactly 20 mins every time. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's documented. There are two fuse blocks in the car. One in the engine compartment, which is always live and one in the passenger compartment, which shuts off after 20 minutes. OP wants to plug into the engine compartment fuse box.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> There are four terminals on the positive side of the battery, one of them is empty. Connect there. Be sure to have an inline fuse.


checked that and i have not one but two emptys...just to make sure im gonna conect it to the left one. the inline fuse, a 6A should do it right?thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> checked that and i have not one but two emptys...just to make sure im gonna conect it to the left one. the inline fuse, a 6A should do it right?thanks


Check your equipment to get the current draw. Make the fuse about 20% larger than the equipment draws.


----------

